# droning noise in an 05 GTO



## fishagto (Nov 30, 2013)

I have an 05 GTO, auto trans. While driving, whether in gear, neutral, braking or coasting, I have this droning noise that increases or slows corresponding to vehicle speed. I'm thinking its the driveshaft, possibly the rear end, but it sounds and feels more like its not that far back. It's something that keeps turning with the wheels, but is not effected by braking, accelerating or coasting in neutral. Could possibly be a wheel bearing, but I don't have any play in my bearings

Any thoughts?


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Still could be wheel bearings. If there's play in the wheel, that's probably a sign you waited too long to replace it. 

Also could be the tires. Some are louder than others.


----------



## fishagto (Nov 30, 2013)

Steamwalker said:


> Still could be wheel bearings. If there's play in the wheel, that's probably a sign you waited too long to replace it.
> 
> Also could be the tires. Some are louder than others.


The only play I have is in the right front wheel, and it's only front to back horizontal play and I can see the ball joint in the tie rod end moving slightly. A wheel bearing will typically have play in all directions in my experience, but have also seen bad bearings that had zero play but did have a droning sound. The rhythm of the droning noise isn't as fast as most bad bearings that I have heard. It sounds like something spinning slower than the driveshaft or wheels. It's almost like a bad harmonic vibration noise.

I just bought the car and never noticed the noise while test driving. I've got a 50/50 parts and labor warranty on the drive train. If I can pin point the problem, I'll probably try to get the dealership to cover 100% of the part and I'll fix/replace myself.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

The dealership diagnosed my sound as a rear wheel bearing. Had a shop replace the bearing but sound is still there. I just chalk it up to my new tires as the sound began shortly after I got them.


----------

